# Iron X



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

So, tell me about Iron X?

It sounds almost too good to be true, is it as effective as people claim?...It sounds like strong stuff so how careful do I need to be using it on my wheels...will it strip the wax off of the bodywork if I get any over spray?...will it harm the paint on the brake callipers?...will it leave stains on my block paved drive?...anything else I haven't thought of?...where's the best place to buy from?

Lots of questions, but any thoughts on this appreciated!

Regards
Ross


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Pretty good product, I can't vouch for staining the driveway, but it will take some protection off of your paint I'd imagine.

www.cleanyourcar.co.uk is a decent website. Auto Finesse also have a Iron removing product

http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/car-shamp ... uct_id=119


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

The best product in my arsenal of cleaning products,done about 7 cars now inc 3 ragtops. The liquid turns purple when working and drips on the floor,I have had it all over my flags and no staining,use it on your wheels I do even on the diamond cut RS wheels and no bother also use on your glass 
I have had the stuff on rubber chrome rag top material all with no problems...only down side is it foooooking stinks and that inc the supposed better smelling version,but once washed away all smell disappears ,contrary to some people it will NOT remove tar so do a tar removal process 1st then ironx and when finished you will be amazed how smooth the paint is and is a must even on new cars

Using on the RS


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No issue with the wax Syd?

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been using it for quite a while, mainly on the wheels, as Syd says it stinks and you would think it would burn through anything but its acid-free and pH balanced so safe on any surface. A few sellers on Ebay do it :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

robokn said:


> No issue with the wax Syd?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


well tbh this is not a weekly use product so I use it 2 times a year and when used it is when the car gets a full top to bottom clean inc a wash with washing up liquid  to remove any wax so after after the clean its a nice clean surface ready for waxing
so what I would say is use it but use as part of a deep clean system


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

It's a great product but as said it stinks........works wonders on baked on brake dust etc. iron-x followed by autosmart tardis is a great combo and then there's minimal work for the clay to do


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info' folks...Now I know it wont turn the drive purple or eat the bodywork off of the car before my eyes I'll have to track some down and give the TTS wheels a much needed clean!

Regards
Ross


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Just been with the Dodo rep today at a detailing open day and he stated that iron X is PH neutral in the bottle when it reacts and turns purple it is not PH neutral anymore.


----------

